# First Gun Advice



## LionsFan423 (Feb 7, 2012)

For my first gun I was thinking a S&W M&P40c I basically tried every gun in the case at my LGS and it just felt right. I've done a lot of research on these and they seem like great guns. The one they had was used and they wanted $425 for it. Is that a fair price or should I spend a little more and just go new? If anyone has any other suggestions for a good first gun I'd appreciate it. I'm trying to stay around the $450 price range.

Thank you,
BTW real name is Andrew.


----------



## dhonda02 (Feb 6, 2012)

If it's model # 209000, I can buy one, brand new, for $480.00.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Yep, you can get them online for 479.00 + FFL. I would always opt for NIB as opposed to used.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

A few questions before I could advise either way. How many handguns have you actually shot? Is this just the way it felt in your hand? I before spending your money take the time to shoot as many different styles and calibers as possible to make sure that it is a gun you can and will shoot enough.


----------



## LionsFan423 (Feb 7, 2012)

Ive only shot 5 guns at the range, I cannot remember all five but I know one was a Sig 226 .40 cal. I also shot a 45 and 3 different 9mm but I dont remember the Make/Model of each gun. The gun shop I go to doesnt have a range to test the guns so I couldnt fire any of the guns I held. Of the guns I held at the gun shop the M&P was the only one that felt right in my hand, the others just didnt fit in my hand they were either too small or too big. I really enjoyed shooting the 226 but I dont have the money to buy one at this time.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

M&P's are great guns. I love both of mine but I am more fond of my .40c over my .40 full sized. With that being said some of the older .40 compacts had problems with the magazines falling out. Some people decided that didn't want to take the time to fix it or send it and have it fixed and pawned their troubles to someone else. You have to be careful not to get one of the "problem" ones. With that being said, I don't know the gun prices in your area. But with tax and all I picked up my my wife's M&P 9mm compact for $482 plus tax. $514.54 with tax. it might seem high to you, but on the upside you know for a fact how well it has been taken care of, easier to keep track of how many rounds you have shot through it, etc.

IMO, just save the extra money and buy new if possible.


----------



## LionsFan423 (Feb 7, 2012)

I was thinking buying new... has anyone bought from an online dealer? Whats the best and most reliable place on the web to buy a gun?
$515 doesnt sound bad at all... especially because I would know the guns history for sure.


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

Bud's Gun Shop is my favorite.

I suggest you also try the Ruger SR9, SR9c, SR40 and SR40c. I have the SR9, 9c & 40c and I love them all.


----------



## LionsFan423 (Feb 7, 2012)

I looked at the Rugers, I like the price and the look... minus that flag that pops up when its loaded, I wish I could have fired them. But I am flexible and what I'm really looking for is reliability so if that means a Ruger I'll get a Ruger... Thank you for the suggestion I'll start researching and comparing :mrgreen:


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I would suggest that you find a place that rents guns to try out your choices to be sure that you like shooting them.


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

m&p 40c is a great gun and yes i would go new. i have 2 of them one with crimson trace one without. the model number or sku is very important because s&w makes them with a standard 6.5 trigger but also a mass compliant with a ten pound triggger which were showing up in different states. check there site for correct sku. ruger sr9c and 40c also great but a tad bit heavier. glock 27 imo the best. a tad bit smaller and lighter.


----------



## charger5579 (Nov 6, 2010)

m&p makes a good gun, as well as the sr models by ruger. I have shot an sr9 and was impressed. Budsgunshop had them for 398 i think..


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

I don't order my guns offline. I will pay the few extra dollars and help the local shop out as they have always been good to me. Also if you decide to go the M&P route you need to decide if you want the external safety switch and the M&P magazine disconnect. I opted for neither. The mag disconnect was a big turn off for me and the Ruger LC9. I dont know if the SR9 and the SR40 has it or not.


----------



## ARW1979 (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm in the same boat. Looking to buy my 1st handgun in March. The past month or so I have been reading and researching different makes of guns. I feel like I have narrowed it down to the walther pk380 and the ruger sr9c. I have not found one bad review of the SR9c. I have read a few on the PK380 that FTF issues. I have seen a price on the pk380 around 350 with only one mag. an extra mag runs about $35. The SR9c runs around $389 with an 8round and 17round standard. I have not seen much of the SW that I have liked but don’t let that hold you back.


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

+1 what ARW1979 said about the SR9c. If you don't like the mag disconnect safety, you can remove it easily. There are quite a few videos on YouTube showing how.


----------



## LionsFan423 (Feb 7, 2012)

My next step was to find a place to rent and shoot. I am just trying to get a better idea of whats out there.

Also I will probably buy local but I want to compare prices of online and local. The only thing that is decieving about the online prices is it doesnt include shipping and FFL fees so I've been looking around and $470 for a new M&P is great but in reality itll still cost me $520.

Anyone around the Wayne County area of Michigan that has a M&P_c and or SR_c and would be willing to meet up for some range time ??


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

There is a website that list FFL dealers for state. Now of course they don't have all of them listed just some. I know a couple of places here you are looking $20 to $30 to pay an ffl dealer to receive and transfer. $470 plus $20 or $30 you are still $490 to $500 which is still slightly cheaper than $520. You can try Craigslist and see if someone is selling one. If you do please take a friend or two just to be safe.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

+1 on Buds gun shop online ...I have bought more than six from them and they have been good to deal with.....M&P is an excellent choice and has a lifetime warranty and they pay to ship both ways as well....over the time you own it this can be important and bring peace of mind when money is tight....JJ


----------



## GenericET (Feb 13, 2012)

Arw1979,
I bought my wife a PK380 as a carry piece. It is a very nice little gun but also very (what I call) "unforgiving". You have to have good fundemantal shooting skills to make it perform. It also is a little tempermental about what ammo it likes to shoot. It doesn't like TULA ammo at all. All told I am very happy with it and it fits in my wife's bag very nicely. 
Eric


----------



## LionsFan423 (Feb 7, 2012)

@Brevard... I accounted for the FFL fees but all of the online stores I've checked have had a $30 shipping fee, I found a FFL right down the street from me who only charges a $20 fee. So it would be $520... unless I can get one with free shipping.


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

Bud's offers free shipping on the handguns they sell.


----------



## ARW1979 (Jan 27, 2012)

GenericET said:


> Arw1979,
> I bought my wife a PK380 as a carry piece. It is a very nice little gun but also very (what I call) "unforgiving". You have to have good fundemantal shooting skills to make it perform. It also is a little tempermental about what ammo it likes to shoot. It doesn't like TULA ammo at all. All told I am very happy with it and it fits in my wife's bag very nicely.
> Eric


Thanks I will try to find one to test shoot before I make my purchase. I'm looking for something reliable around the $400. mark.


----------



## LionsFan423 (Feb 7, 2012)

I just checked out their site I think i'm going to buy from buds


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

Good choice. I was just about to suggest Bud's. I haven't bought anything from them, but I had heard they do offer free shipping. There may actually be some other places that offer free shipping. Just not real sure. Hope you like which ever gun you get!


----------



## LionsFan423 (Feb 7, 2012)

Thank you, Any way to refer people on Buds so that you guys can get credits or something lol.


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

Yep, I wish they gave me 5% off for each post that I mentioned their store name to my forum buddies.


----------



## LionsFan423 (Feb 7, 2012)

That would be nice, I really like the options on Buds though plus the site is really easy to use and its easy to find what youre looking for. They have all of the different model numbers so you can find the EXACT gun youre searching for. Thank you again for the pointer to their site.


----------



## LionsFan423 (Feb 7, 2012)

Ok so I was over at my friends house and his parents have guns. I got to hold a Glock 17 and a Springfield XD40 compact... I really liked the Springfield does anyone have any input on the quality of it?


----------

